# [Misfit Studios] Strange Brew: The Ultimate Witch and Warlock



## Mike Myler (Feb 6, 2014)

UPDATE: For the time being, the entire Kickstarter is suspended until a video can get put together and the efforts rebooted. I will update again here as soon as things get fixed up!

Hello folks!

I'm popping my head in to inform everyone about another Kickstarter I'm involved in, this time on behalf of Christina Stiles (of Atlas Games, Green Ronin and Kobold Press fame!)

The project is already well under way and you can find some insightful reading about the main book here (my bits are over here).

Authors from across the industry—designers like Mike Welham (Paizo's 2012 RPG Superstar) and _Dragonlance _novelist Jean Rabe—have already been at work on _Strange Brew: The Ultimate Witch and Warlock_ for some time now; the last element of this high quality, professional grade book is you!

By the time Misfit Studios is done, this will be an impressive tome numbering several hundreds of pages and—if we can make that first, very attainable stretch goal—will include veteran game designer Owen Stephens putting together _The Talented Witch._


----------

